# FX5 question.



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

Has anyone ever had to replace any of the screw knobs that hold on a FX5 lid?
If so did you get them locally or have to order them from somewhere?

Thanks.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Try King Ed otherwise online it may have to be


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Closet place I found them and they weren't cheap (12.00) was Pet Lovers in Abbotsford I heard of guys just using nuts n bolts washers? good luck!


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Try Curtis at poco bosleys. Or go to a hardware store for a temp fix


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

I had 1 strip awhile back. Royal pain in the butt to find a matching bolt especially on a sunday. I went to numerous fasterner stores and finally found 1 that would work. They have a weird thread and its near impossible to find a matching head that fits inside the greay cap. I wouldn't recommend mickey mousing it. I think I gained many grey hairs from the whole experience and the Fx5 leaks badly even with 1 missing.

Most LFS sell the replacement ones. They are fairly cheap as mentioned by BOB


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

I used bolts with wing nuts for the one i used to have


----------

